# Fresh Start Cubus



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks cool, I'd suggest anubias petite or stardust, fissidens, or mini xmas moss, all can grow emersed or submerged and are very compact (anbuais _might _be most picky about humidity/needing wet leaves). Nice piece of wood btw, do you know what type it is?
Look forward to seeing what you do with this ^^


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like the Cubus. I've setup a few of them. Personally I would keep it really low maintenance. I've always set them up without filtration. The tank is small and needs to refilled often anyway so I usually just refill with half tap and half from another tank that I'm already dosing.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted to use aqua soil but I felt it would get blown around by the filter. I was originally considering doing dirt / no filter in this tank but I had this HOB left over from a 3 gallon (not enough flow) and the light left over from the Top Fin cube (not enough light) so I decided to just throw them together on the cubus. This is basically a collection of my smallest components that didn't work anywhere else. 

I just looked at some of your tank journals houseofcards and you have some awesome cubus scapes! 

I would love to hear some ideas on what you would do with my setup currently. I like the idea of emergent growth / wabi kasu style. I have more substrate to add if necessary, this is just a base layer.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Dru,

Yeah I like using big pieces in these little nanos like you have done with the wood and if you can add emergent growth that's great. I've done that with moss a few times and some other plants. I can't tell from the pic, but if the wood is leaning or touching the side glass then to me it's too big. It's also higher than the light which will probably throw things off. Definitely slop the substrate around the wood unless your going to plant heavily then you could just prune to shape. When you add big pieces of hardscape and slope the substrate your probably looking at like a few glasses of water which will evaporate quickly so the filter is kinda you know, but that's up to you.


----------

